# Tentative 09 LA schedule -- Dates changed!



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

May 14-25 AR,OK,TX, LA (w) TBA 
Tentative Schedule
http://adga.org/09LASchedule.html


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: Tentative 09 LA schedule*

Have to laugh Vicki... not all of us are from the south! :biggrin

May 13-26 
AL, FL,GA, MS*, NC(w), SC 
TBA

May 14-25 
AR,OK,TX, LA (w) 
TBA

May 14-25 
MO, KS, NE, SD, ND, IA(w) 
TBA

May 28-Jun 6 
AZ, NM, CO(sw),NV(s), CA(s) 
TBA

Jun 4 - Jun 15 
OR
TBA

Jun 11 - 24
CO, WY, ID, UT, MT - **
TBA

Jun 14 - 26
IN, KY, TN 
TBA

Jun 23 - Jul 7
CA
TBA

Jun 29 - Jul 8
NY

Jun 10 - Jun 21
WA
TBA

Jul 23 - Aug 3
VA, WV, NC(e) 
TBA

Jul 23 - Aug 9
MI, OH 
TBA

Jul 29 - Aug 9
CT, MA, RI, VT, NH, ME
TBA

Aug 13 - Aug 27
CT, MA, RI, VT, NH, ME
TBA

Jul 23 - Aug 10 
MN, WI, IL, IA(e)
TBA

Aug 13 - Aug 27 
PA, NJ, MD, DE
TBA

Mississippi, Montana and New Mexico dependent upon 2009 participation.

Sara (who is loving her date range!)


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: Tentative 09 LA schedule*

Seen that the other day on ADGA website. Mine will be 14-25 of May. I like that. Should have does clipped already for the LR show. It is first of May. Everyone should be 2-3 months fresh. Wonder who I'll get ??? Looking forward to it. Did it in 07 and had Steven Richter and learned a lot :biggrin


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Tentative 09 LA schedule*

Pretty pleased here also, the week before our club show! I see Kenny this weekend so I will have to get my name on the list first for her services 

Vicki


----------



## stoneyheightsfarm (Jan 19, 2008)

*Re: Tentative 09 LA schedule*

I noticed the ADGA site said to give or take 2 weeks b/c all is yet tentative. How often does this happen? Not decided about LA this year (don't know if I'll have any freshened!), but if we do, I'm due 2 weeks prior to the start of IN, KY, TN dates.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Tentative 09 LA schedule*

Do you have someone to help that can present your animals while you just listen? We have awhile yet until deposits are due, and then the dates are set in stone, and even then we have room to then say, I can't do it this Wednesday, or that Saturday. But unless you have help fitting and the actual day of appraisal that isn't just small children, than I would pass this year. Vicki


----------



## Ravens Haven (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Tentative 09 LA schedule*

Yep we are excited too, it is right after our club show and before our other club show...all goats will be shaved and hopefully all will be fresh by then, WOOHOO now to figure out who the appraiser is, MMMMMM?


----------



## DostThouHaveMilk (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Tentative 09 LA schedule*

Just how important is it that the goats be shaved?
With the cows we don't have them show ready. Now, we will go to the effort of removing as much of the manure as possible, but beyond that we don't do any shaving for Linear Appraisal. Our next Linear Appraisal is in January...yuck. 
And if I were to have my does LA'd and I was having the Grades done (because that is basically what I have), I would have to have all of the recroded grades classified (if they have freshened) or would it come down to all the Recorded Grade Nubians if I chose them and I wouldn't have to do the Recorded Grade Alpines unless I chose them as well, for example? 
I'm guessing a local breeder or two are going to strongly consider LAing and they have very few animals...my animals would help fill up the slack and I wouldn't mind LAing. I know they won't do well, but it will help me learn more about dairy goat build. Just trying to determine who all I go ahead and record...lol


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Tentative 09 LA schedule*

Jun 14 - 26 Yes!! awesome awesome! : )
IN, KY, TN 
TBA


----------



## Tracy in Idaho (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Tentative 09 LA schedule*

Well, I HATE our dates. It's still too early in the year for us to be at our best. Bah. I wish we'd go back to the middle of August again.

Roseanna, I know everyone says that they need to be show clipped -- but honestly, I know quite a few herds that don't -- and they STILL got 92's! A good goat is going to be good shaved or not. A mediocre goat -- well, appraisers are only human, and maybe, just maybe, you can squeek another point out of a nicely presented animal. However, it is not required at all.

I didn't clip bucks this year, and had one go 91 and the other 89 as a yearling.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

*Re: Tentative 09 LA schedule*

Well, I'm pretty excited as this will be our first LA and June is perfect here for it. July or Aug is just too darned hot for anyone let alone a goat to be out in the sun. I suppose I could set up a walk through the side yard as it is shaded. Not trying to steal this thread but do you guys think that being a host is a bad thing? Wouldn't we as hosts get to go through first? Tammy


----------



## DostThouHaveMilk (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Tentative 09 LA schedule*

My worry would be ruining a goat by shaving it improperly.. :rofl

At this point, I like those dates for Ohio. Especially since it looks like I'll be freshening does into late June/early July this year.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Tentative 09 LA schedule*

I just think appraisal like showing is important, if you are going to spend that kind of money on it, do it right. Why have them hairy and then blame your scores on the appraiser being blind  I don't want to be able to give myself any excuses, my scores are my scores.

Roseanna, it takes about 2 minutes to learn to shave a goat  What clippers do you have and what blade numbers? Vicki


----------



## Narrow Chance (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: Tentative 09 LA schedule*

Whoo Hoo.. I've been waiting for those dates!

I learn more in one LA session than I dreamed I would. I just wished I had taped it.

BTW.. I'm hosting again this year.. for those in MS.


----------



## paulaswrld (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: Tentative 09 LA schedule*

Perfect timing here also, two weeks after our spring club show so we will be all clipped and pretty.

Paula


----------



## Tracy in Idaho (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Tentative 09 LA schedule*

Heads UP!!!! The dates have changed!!! http://adga.org/09LASchedule.html

We are now August 5-20th --- WHOOOO HOOOO!


----------



## Ravens Haven (Oct 26, 2007)

Date
State
Appraiser
Notes

May 1-13 
VA, WV, DE, NC (w) 
TBA

May 1-13 
IN, KY, TN 
TBA

April 27-May 10 
AR,OK,TX, LA(w) 
TBA

May 18-30 
MO, KS, NE, SD, ND, IA(w) 
TBA

Jun 4-Jun 16 
WA
TBA

Jun 17 - Jun 30 
CT, MA, RI, VT, NH, ME
TBA

Jun 10 - Jun 24 
MI, OH 
TBA

Jun 18- Jun 30
OR
TBA

Jul 2 - Jul 16
MN, WI, IL, IA(e) 
TBA

Jul 18-25
National Show

Aug 5 - Aug 20
CO, WY, ID, UT, MT * 
TBA

Aug 22 - Sep 5
PA, NJ, MD,NY 
TBA

Aug 19 - Sep 1
AZ,NM*, NV(s), CA(s) 
TBA

*Sep 9 - Sep 21
AL, FL,GA, MS, NC (e), SC 
TBA * 

Sep 15 -Sep 29 
CA (northern)
TBA

Never had linear in September but okay.
Autumn


----------



## paulaswrld (Mar 2, 2008)

That is no good!!! I wont even have every one freshened by May 13th....ugh....and those that will be fresh will be just fresh. plus, I never clip before late May as our nights still stay cool....not a happy camper here!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2008)

Same here Paula, not a huge fan of the date change, but we will have to make due. Maybe I'll just do a special session in August instead... much less to worry about in August.  Seems like we are always either right before or right after Nationals.

Sara


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

> With the cows


Cows shed, goats don't. If I'm paying $225 for a session...I want my girls looking their best. Bucks?? They generally get clipped anyway to keep them cool...so no biggy.

Just wondering who? Could I be lucky enough to get John,Eric or Brett again???

Even dry, the appraisers can tell what the udder is going to look like fresh. Since I was in such a hurry to get does bred this year...even late April-May isn't going to bother me.
Kaye


----------



## Ravens Haven (Oct 26, 2007)

Eric came to Georgia this year so I am very curious who will be our appraiser this year as I have only ever been appraised by Stephen Richter so it will be a nice to get another view, although I do miss Stephen.

Autumn


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Change doesn't hurt us here either as that gives the April first fresheners some time to get going good! YAY, we are really excited. And we will host for our area. Lindsey is going to announce it at the next goat meeting. Tammy


----------



## stoneyheightsfarm (Jan 19, 2008)

Well now, that's a little before my due date! And before school lets out, so no help around here. Guess we'll wait until next year. I might not have any does bred anyway!


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2008)

I was on the line about doing an LA here in 09 with my small herd, but not on the line anymore. Sept ?---gosh, I'll have doe's 8 months fresh, some re-bred, and bucks in rut by then. If there's a time of the year when my goats wouldn't be looking their best, it would be in this Aug through Sept time frame. 
Seeing how this score is a matter of their record, I want them looking their absolute best....and those 100 degree temps that we will have in Aug makes this near impossible.

I'll pass,

WHIM


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2008)

September is fine for doing Appraisal. Yes, the bucks can be in rut and yes does may be milking for 8 months, but the appraisers are well trained. We had appraisal in mid-late Spetember a couple years ago and did well - a few EX92's and some EX91's and nothing less than VG87 (on FF yearlings)... yep I'd do it again in a heartbeat.

Sara


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2008)

We plan to participate this year. We will probably only have about 7 does, but I figure that this is going to be one of the best ways to show the value of our herd. This year will not be great, but will give us a starting point to show the improvement I expect. With the stock we have reserved out of Blissberry and Lonesome-Doe we can only expect to get better. :biggrin Now in 2010 we should have a much larger herd so the expense will be justified.


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

Great!! I'll still be driving school bus arrgh. well I guess I'll hire a substitue for the afternoon route!


----------



## Bethany (Jan 9, 2008)

I'd like to do LA this year, but with not enough animals to make a minimum stop...how does that work? Can I just pay the extra, or do I have to find a group to meet up with?


----------



## Agape Oaks (Oct 30, 2007)

Cool! It was exhausting getting ready last year & I worried over it for weeks...but learned so much in that day & in weeks after as I reviewed the info. I'll sure sign up again


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2008)

Bethany said:


> I'd like to do LA this year, but with not enough animals to make a minimum stop...how does that work? Can I just pay the extra, or do I have to find a group to meet up with?


Bethany, you just pay the minimum stop fee. You could also find a host who would allow you to bring your herd to their stop. However, I've never done that. The goats look their best at home and not having to travel. I've always had my own (closed) stop.

Sara


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Whim we had a late summer appraisal a few years ago, I can tell you that I think that put and end for awhile to our summer appraisals for a very long time  We were dripping sweat when it was over. But we had very good scores, the appariser knows the girls are heat stressed, have been milking a long time or my favorite "I can't believe they look this good in this heat". You won't have to explain anything when they show up, especially them northern guys, dieing themselves in our southern humidity! Yeah sure it's hot where they live, you aint seen nothing until you come near the coast  Vicki


----------



## Ravens Haven (Oct 26, 2007)

We are gonna appraise but since it is so hot, I am probably gonna rent a tent and put out a big fan to help stay cool then we will put on a feast.


----------



## wheytogosaanens (Oct 26, 2007)

I liked appraising in June last year.... Guess I'll have to decide if we want to be appraised with the WA folks (June) or the Idaho folks (August) - 

It actually makes more sense, driving-wise, for the appraiser to put us with E. Washington - 2 hour drive, Max. Southern Idaho - 8-12 hours, depending on where you are going. Felt so sorry for Brett last year - he had to drive 8 hours after he finished up here at 8PM. He had a great attitude though. Yep, wonder who is slated for our area....

And personally I think that it is important to wash and trim the girls to look their best. You learn soooo much at appraisal and you don't want to second-guess yourself that your scores weren't what they could have been because you got "tired". If you are going to pay good money for this, then seems like you should go for it! We try to use this time to get some good pictures of the girls too, as sometimes it seems that you get too busy at shows.


----------



## mill-valley (Feb 22, 2008)

One more question...do they appraise 7 days a week?


----------



## Bethany (Jan 9, 2008)

BlissBerry said:


> Bethany said:
> 
> 
> > I'd like to do LA this year, but with not enough animals to make a minimum stop...how does that work? Can I just pay the extra, or do I have to find a group to meet up with?
> ...


Thanks Sara! That's probably what I'll do then.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I would think so because otherwise the appraiser is sitting in a hotel room  And lets all remember that, these guys/gals are away from home..a nice meal, even an offer to do a load of their laundry if you have someone else home to do this while you appraise, it certainly would be finished by the time you are done appraising. And always send snacks for the road  I like to do something regional, my daughters family in law owns a barbque resturant, I am going to have them supply us with a big lunch. Nothing more southern than barbque and pecan pie  Vicki


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2008)

Wow I would have never thought to offer all this. I always try to be a good host, but this helps so much!

We will make it a day for sure.


----------



## paulaswrld (Mar 2, 2008)

When Eric came last year, we made a huge nice dinner, sat and chatted...not only was he appreciative of the meal, I learned soooo much more...he even helped me milk!! He wanted to hand milk out a doe of mine that he loved...it was a great day and I highlly recommend it.....Vicki, laundry...what a great host you must be, I never would of thought about offering that...will do so this year...thanks!

I went to a host site last year, I will be doing it privately from now on...I don't want to share time and info with others...in the end the cost difference was small and the extra info I could gain I think would be invaluable to me at this point.

Paula


----------



## Ravens Haven (Oct 26, 2007)

Yep I usually appraise alone because we are the last trip for the day before they take the drive to Florida and we usually start early in the morning, last year, I cooked country ham, biscuits, eggs and gravy for the appraisers, Bret was training then under Stephen Richter, we had a great breakfast and then they took the biscuit and ham for snacks on the road, I tried to cook again but they refused. Then we sat and talked, I learn so much everytime but this year my wonderful friend, Terry, will be joining me as well as a good friend from Alabama, he has never appraised before and I have talked him into it. Also I have offered them a shower after appraisal too. They really need all the home comforts while being away from home. They are a great bunch of folks and I try to keep them comfy.

Autumn


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

No, just keep up with ADGA politics. Old bitties on my district list were complaining about the COSTS! of supplying ADGA shirts to the appraisers. Give me a break! Yet if they showed up dirty or stinky the same folks...oh I forgot they don't have time to use programs because they either don't have goats or are to busy chatting....  Vicki


----------



## Bilrite Farms (Oct 26, 2007)

Well, I'm pretty happy with our new dates but we've had similar ones before but I never figure on a date until I get the sheet back from ADGA :biggrin Hoping for a nice cool summer though and no mosquitoes!


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

Narrow Chance said:


> Whoo Hoo.. I've been waiting for those dates!
> 
> I learn more in one LA session than I dreamed I would. I just wished I had taped it.
> 
> BTW.. I'm hosting again this year.. for those in MS.


Rett,
Count me in if it's any day other than Saturday. I'm really looking forward to my first LA.

Tamera


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

So these nice folks that are doing our appraisals wouldn't take offense to presents like soap or stuff? Awesome! Lindsey and I were talking of making some nice Lemon/Catnip/Mint tea for them to drink, really takes the sweat outta the heat, and cheese/meat/crackers and fresh garden veggies. Thinking I might smoke some steelhead too! Tammy


----------



## shawhee (Jun 28, 2008)

So how do you decide if you do LA or not? Being new, I would love to see how my girls stack up, and learn as much as possible. I have a buck and 6 girls but would probably only do 4 of the girls. What have others done starting out, any suggestions, or should I wait a year until I have more time and knowledge? How early into goats did you start doing LA's and how many goats did you start with?

Thanks,
Shawna


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2008)

I had LA done on my herd the first year I was in dairy goats. I don't remember how many I had appraised that year but I know it was nowhere near the minimum stop.

Sara


----------



## Ravens Haven (Oct 26, 2007)

My first year I did 5 altogether.


----------



## Terry (Oct 27, 2007)

This will be my first year appraising and I'm only having 4 appraised.
Terry


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2008)

shawhee said:


> I have a buck and 6 girls but would probably only do 4 of the girls.
> Thanks,
> Shawna


Are those does juniors? Only dry stock and bucks are optional. If they have ever freshened before, they must be appraised. I am assuming they haven't been appraised before? (All of one breed - you can choose to have one breed done and not another.)

Sara


----------



## MiddleRiver (Oct 30, 2007)

I have a question, sorry if it was already asked - i'm in a hurry as i have to run to town in a few min. - but what are the registration requirements ? Can reg. 50% does be appraised ? What can and can't be appraised ? And if i have them appraise my registered goats, but yet i have freshened non-reg. ones here, i don't have to LA them right ? Thanks !


----------



## wheytogosaanens (Oct 26, 2007)

If you have registration papers with ADGA the doe can be appraised. If not, she is not allowed, and certainly not required!

The appraisers start by verifying tattoos on your doe or buck before starting. Recheck your tattoos 2 weeks before appraisal because sometimes they fade and without them, no appraisal, even though the buck/doe is registered. So you would need to re-tattoo.

Our first year we appraised 5 does (not the buck because the tattoo wasn't readable). Which is why we opted to appraise at someone else's house.... Not as expensive, plus we got to see more animals and observe others appraisals. Learned a lot that way.

Now we appraise here - much simpler and the does are not stressed. 

Camille


----------



## shawhee (Jun 28, 2008)

Sara,

No they have not been appraised before that I am aware of. They are not registered or tattood. I was thinking about getting them grade (NOA), they are LMs as well as the rest of mine but no papers. I was only thinking about registered stock. All of my others will have freshened (except maybe one - as she might not make weight to breed in Dec).


----------



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

I hope to be able to take my girls and maybe the boys for LA next year, that depends if someone local hosts it.


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

Start putting out feelers now, I don't think I'll ask around this year. I didn't mind the last two years having private appraisals. And If anyone close by Asks me to of course I'ld more than likely say yes


----------



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

I know of someone, I already asked her but if she decideds not to host LA this year, I won't be taking the girls. I'll know in Feb. I hope she does because I want to see how well Delilah will do.


----------



## LMonty (Oct 25, 2007)

If anyone near NW AR is hosting and wants to share the cost, please let me know!


----------



## Leo (Mar 10, 2008)

I'll host, but I'm in NE AL, just outside of Huntsville.
Megan


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

I will be hosting in S. Central Ark.
I don't know of anyone in NW Ark. that does it anymore. Kelly Kurk and a few used to get together and have it done up there. I would haul up to Rose Bud, but I've just got too many goats to haul anymore.
Kaye


----------



## Nancy (Oct 25, 2007)

I think Maddie Kiefer is going to appraise next year and she is in Yellville, AR. We usually go over there to get the goats appraised. I don't know if we will do it next year since they changed the dates. It is between shows and kidding. Maddie also likes to appraise on week days. Which is usually not a good time for us since we have to bus the goats over there before my mom goes to work and I miss school for the day. The only weekend that we would be able to do is the last weekend the 9th or 10th of May.
Silvia
p.s. Kaye you know the lamancha that went grand in both the youth and the open show. Well she is a SGCH and her half sister who is a grade lamancha is SG. 2 out of the 3 lamanchas that are milking with my herd name.


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

:biggrin Congratulations on those two!!

Well...I got my left and right sides of the state mixed up!! There are several herds in the NW part of the state that LA. Just very few in the NE side of the state.
Kaye


----------



## paulaswrld (Mar 2, 2008)

All of my does except one will be kidding in April and early May. Just 1 - 3 weeks before appraisl. Should I even bother this year??? I have been told that somertimes the does do not do as ell if they could if they are to recently fresh.

Thanks,

paula


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Paula there are codes the appriasers can give for very bred yearlings (springing code) and for does who are very fresh...I will be having the same thing here with my young does, some may not have kidded, or may be in the barn kidding. Appraisers are very smart....course doesn't mean we all agree with what they say or that we can't use it for an excuse later  vicki


----------



## paulaswrld (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks, my basic plan was LA every year so I guess I will stick to it. Now I know I have to have my own stop because I for sure will have does in the barn ready to kid or kidding.

Paula


----------

